# Anyone have info on these mid school forks?



## spomalley86 (Dec 10, 2021)

I bought this bike last week and I haven't found much info on the forks.  They are gt stamped and I'm not sure if they are suspension forks, I'm not getting much movement when compressed. Has anyone seen these before? TIA


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 10, 2021)

pics?


----------



## spomalley86 (Dec 10, 2021)

Pics


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 10, 2021)

Wow, that's a new one on me...I found some on Google, but it said they were stamped Akisu.
@birdzgarage might know, he is very knowlegable
Pretty cool!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 10, 2021)

Akisu made, GT and Dyno both used them. Should just be a simple spring/elastomer. I have access to one, Ill take it apart this week if I get time.


----------



## Kombicol (Dec 14, 2021)

bmxmuseum
My second favorite bicycle forum 






						GT/Dyno Shock Fork?? - BMXmuseum.com Forums
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## 1937Zenith (Dec 15, 2021)

I’ve seen those forks plenty of times on the interceptors. The interceptor is more of a dirt track race bike so I think GT tried this out in the early 90s


----------

